# WAGO DALI Klemme 750-641 macht Geräusche



## iwan (13 März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine WAGO DALI Klemme 750-641 zugelegt.
Im DALI betrieb blinkt jede Sekunde das LED B auf (das muss so sein) und dabei klickt diese wie der zeiger einer Uhr.
Wenn ich z.B. die EVG für die Kurzadressen Scanne klickt es in ganz kurzen abständen bis sie fertig ist.

Ist das "normal" bei dieser Klemme oder hat die einen defekt?

Grüsse
Iwan


----------



## Matze001 (13 März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine im Einsatz.

Meine "fiept" sogar im Sekundentakt, zusammen mit der LED und tut nun schon einige Wochen wacker ihren Dienst.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## iwan (14 März 2010)

Hallo

Danke für deine Antwort, dann bin ich ja beruhigt...

Gruss
Iwan


----------



## Ralle (14 März 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch eine im Einsatz.
> 
> ...



Nicht vergessen, ab und an etwas Futter davor zu legen, da sitzt ne kleine Maus an einer Tastatur drin und bedient die LED! *ROFL*

Aber ernsthaft, da fragt man sich, ob der Hersteller das nicht gemerkt hat oder ob ihm das wurscht ist!


----------



## Matze001 (14 März 2010)

Ich hab damit keine Probleme!

Der Schaltschrank steht schön weit weg, und wenn ich die Schrankfür doch mal
aufmache weis ich sofort das die kleine Maus noch lebt!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## iwan (14 März 2010)

Bei mir ist das Teil momenta nauf dem Küchentisch und da sind Mäuse eigentlich nicht unbedingt gewünscht ;-)

Hab eh noch eine Anfrage offen an den Wago-Support, kann ja mal Fragen ob das so sein soll oder nicht.

Weis evtl. Jemand wie ich dierekt einen Dimmwert an einen DALI Teilnehmer senden kann? Bis jetzt habe ich nur rausgefunden, wie ich heller oder dunkler senden kann...


----------



## Matze001 (14 März 2010)

Bin auf die Antwort gespannt:

Dimmwert Direkt:

FbDALI_SwitchValue

Wago hat eine schöne PDF wo alle Bausteine aus der Dali.lib beschrieben sind!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## iwan (14 März 2010)

*FbDimmerEinfachTaster*

Wow super!

Ich hab die Doku schon runter und rauf gelesen, aber das hab ich nicht gesehen....

Ich möchte damit und mit dem FbDimmerEinfachTaster dimmen, denn der hat Memory und der FBDALI_DimmSingleButton leider nicht!

Werd ich dann mal testen ob das irgendwie geht...

Gruss
Iwan


----------



## Matze001 (14 März 2010)

Guck dir mal den an 

FbDALI_RestoreDimmValue

MfG

Marcel


----------



## iwan (14 März 2010)

Der liest aber immer alle zurück oder?
Ich müsste aber nur den des TLN bzw der Gruppe haben die ich einschalte...
Wie kann ich das mit dem FbDALI_DimmSingleButton kombinieren, dass ich beim einschalten den letzten Wert anstatt 100% habe?

Gruss
Iwan


----------



## iwan (14 März 2010)

Im Anhang mein Lösungsansatz

Wobei DIMM_1 von KNX Taster kommt und ChangeTest überprüft ober der bValueIn geändert wurde und sendet den Wert und die Flanke an FbDALI_SwitchValue.
Über bDimmWert könnte ich auch dierekt einen Wert senden, wenn ich z.B. duch einen Präsenzmelder an Abend gedimmt einschalten möchte.
Funktioniert prima, finde es allerding etwas aufwändig.
Oder ist das so io? (bin Privater-Hobby-Programmierer ;-))

Grüsse
Iwan


----------



## iwan (17 März 2010)

Ich nochmals...

Ich habe Antwort von Wago-Support gekriegt.
Das fiepen/klicken im Sekundentakt lässt sich via  FbDALI_Master_Adv auschalten.

iCommand = 517 (Pollen deaktivieren)
bCommandValue1 = 255
bCommandValue2 = 255

Ben Senden der Kommandos ertönt es aber in jedemfall!

Grüsse
Iwan


----------



## Mucka (5 März 2018)

iwan schrieb:


> Ich nochmals...
> 
> Ich habe Antwort von Wago-Support gekriegt.
> Das fiepen/klicken im Sekundentakt lässt sich via  FbDALI_Master_Adv auschalten.
> ...




Ist schon etwas länger her, aber könntest du etwas näher erläutern wie man das klicken weg bekommt? Habe FbDali_Master_Adv am laufen aber die Klemme bzw. TxD klickert weiter im Sek.-takt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

EDIT: hat sich erledigt ;-)


----------

